# LeeMusic font



## sinkd (Sep 15, 2019)

Anyone know if there is a way to get the LeeMusic TTF font any more?


----------



## HeliaVox (Sep 15, 2019)

Elbsound Music Font Package (24 fonts for Finale® & Sibelius®)


Tools & Tips for Notation: Elbsound Music Font Package



elbsound.studio





That was about the only thing I was able to find


----------



## sinkd (Sep 16, 2019)

HeliaVox said:


> Elbsound Music Font Package (24 fonts for Finale® & Sibelius®)
> 
> 
> Tools & Tips for Notation: Elbsound Music Font Package
> ...


Thanks. They have a demo feature that compares LeeMusic with other fonts, but they do not sell it.


----------



## DMiram (Sep 16, 2019)

Maybe the handwritten music fonts from NorFonts are an alternative for the LeeMusic font?
They are available for Sibelius and/or Finale (BopMusic, RealScore, NorPen and LeadSheet).








Professional Engraver and Handwritten (SMuFL) Music Fonts


Great (SMuFL) music fonts that can be used with Dorico, Sibelius, Finale and Overture 5. The font sets include accompanying fonts and libraries to help transform the overall appearance of the music.




norfonts.ma


----------



## JeremyBorum (Jan 7, 2020)

Lee Music: https://en.m.fontke.com/font/20435372/download/

Lee Alpha: https://en.m.fontke.com/font/20436323/download/

You need to make a little login in order to download both, because they only give one download to visitors.

You'll need to make font annotation files for Finale, and from what I remember you'll need to do some fiddling with your template to get things sized and positioned properly, but it's a nice font and not as vulgar as all the jazz fonts are.

For whatever it's worth, I preferred their Ash Music font to Lee or Russ.


----------



## partridgelover (Apr 19, 2020)

JeremyBorum said:


> Lee Music: https://en.m.fontke.com/font/20435372/download/
> 
> Lee Alpha: https://en.m.fontke.com/font/20436323/download/
> 
> ...


Hey Jeremy, I've been searching for the three Ash/Russ/LeeMusic fonts for forever. Thanks so much for the link to LeeMusic!! However, do you know of where I might be able to find the other two fonts please? Thanks so much!!


----------



## JeremyBorum (Apr 20, 2020)

I do not know where those fonts can be found online, but I answered your email to me.


----------



## JeremyBorum (Dec 22, 2022)

Update: These two fonts were not on that site two years ago but they are now:

Ash Music: https://eng.m.fontke.com/font/20432916/download/

Ash Alpha: https://eng.m.fontke.com/font/20434968/download/

They are in TTF format and therefore will not work in SMuFL-only software, but they otherwise work on Mac and PC. I still have not found Russ Music.


----------

